# Removing a water transfer decal



## Phattiremike (Dec 20, 2016)

Suggestions to get an old decal off a bike without damage to paint.  Looks like an older restoration/repaint.  Appreciate any tips provided.

Thanks - Mike


----------



## momo608 (Dec 20, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sc...allation-and-reproductions.85248/#post-660728


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 20, 2016)

A friend of mine told me he used a pressure washer on his Phantom and it took the water slide decal off.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks for the link to micro sol.


----------



## Duck (Dec 21, 2016)

Rubbing compound- Red followed up by white.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 21, 2016)

I've been told if you soak a paper towel in Windex and lay it over the decal it will come off after soaking on there a bit.


----------



## jkent (Dec 21, 2016)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I've been told if you soak a paper towel in Windex and lay it over the decal it will come off after soaking on there a bit.



This is true but the windex must have ammonia in it. Now days it's hard to find original windex with ammonia in it.
JKent


----------

